# Recherche antenne wifi pour powermac G5



## strely (9 Décembre 2006)

Iaorana,

Qui pourrait me dire où je pourrais trouver la petite antenne wifi (livrée avec le G5), la mienne ayant été cassée... Etant en Polynésie c'est assez complexe, merci de votre aide

Mauruuru

Strely


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2006)

par exemple sur ebay si tu a quelqu'un qui peu la récupéré pour toi en metropole


----------

